# Tandem suspension fork for sale



## 1bike2souls (Jul 18, 2014)

A lightly used White Brothers 29er Loop tandem fork is for sale in the classifieds.


----------



## iLike29er (Apr 1, 2012)

Is this still available? Didn't find it in the classifieds so assuming not, but thought I'd ask.


----------

